# New subs



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been sporting four 15"s in an IB config in my ceiling, and decided it was time to try something different. Although the 15's are obviously still up there.. 


Just bolted in the 4 new diyma's in their new home as part of my front towers in a dipole configuration. Gonna give them some break in time, then snap some photos for you guys...


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

What - they're gonna look different once they're broken in!!??  

Pics. Now.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Amish said:


> What - they're gonna look different once they're broken in!!??
> 
> Pics. Now.


Good point


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds sweet !!

Can't wait to see em !


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Amish said:


> What - they're gonna look different once they're broken in!!??
> 
> Pics. Now.


 
nothing worse then a smart ass amisher....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Unless i miss my guess, these are going to be beautiful


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I am picturing 2 twelves mounted to the baffle, [fully exposed],in a Dipole configuration.

 

Should be truly impressive sounding


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

ok, first of all, I underestimated the baffle by some extent. Size wise, I think I have it, but vibrations are creating a helluva situation.

So, how to have towers with each sporting roughly 80lbs of subwoofers, in a dipole config, and not make them dance across my living room floor, and not sharpen the spikes to the point that they dig a hole in my hardwood.

So, got some more measuring to do, and will get to the cutting tonight. Hopefully have pictures up this weekend.

some more info, using 4 peerless/vifa ring radiators, pair of nextel w18's and 4 diyma 12's....all active..

Next trick is, figuring out how to make 100+ lb towers look real sexy....


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

4 tweeters and a pair of midbasses? backfiring one pair?

are these all dipole or just the subs?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

more correctly would be open baffle on the mid. I'm using a backward firing tweeter on each tower, then the subs in a push/pull dipole config...


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

You have me picturing some of those giant Legacy towers. If you have the woodworking and finishing skills to match, I bow to your system.
http://legacyaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=77&Itemid=209


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

backwoods said:


> more correctly would be open baffle on the mid. I'm using a backward firing tweeter on each tower, then the subs in a push/pull dipole config...


so basically... exactly what i just said  cool can't wait to see pics


----------

